

Bash patch incomplete, function parsing is still brittle - WestCoastJustin
https://twitter.com/taviso/status/514887394294652929

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8365158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8365158).

